# Loking for a speed shop in pheonix az



## rtuneg35 (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a 95 240sx se I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get an sr20 installed for 5 of 6 grand here in AZ


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

try fueled performance, ill try to get the details for you.


----------



## rtuneg35 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks that would be great it would be better if I can just bring them the car and eingine then they would just charge labor to put it in.


----------



## unsoshabl (May 28, 2003)

rtuneg35 said:


> Thanks that would be great it would be better if I can just bring them the car and eingine then they would just charge labor to put it in.



have you been on www.az240sx.org . check there, I know there a few guys on there that will do it and do it right. hell, they will make a bbq out of it.


----------

